# Entry-Level EMT-B - Bay Area CA



## Chronic510 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello there.
Figured I'd give this a shot. Does anyone have a list of companies that they know of that are actually hiring entry-level EMT-B.

I'm based here in the Sf Bay Area. Northern California.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2013)

The following are *some* of the ambulance companies that service the Bay Area. I hope this helps you in your search for employment.

American Medical Response
Bayshore Ambulance
King-American Ambulance
NorCal Ambulance
Paramedics Plus
ProTransport-1
Royal Ambulance
Rural/Metro
Silicon Valley Ambulance
Westmed Ambulance


----------



## troymclure (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic510 said:


> Hello there.
> Figured I'd give this a shot. Does anyone have a list of companies that they know of that are actually hiring entry-level EMT-B.
> 
> I'm based here in the Sf Bay Area. Northern California.



If you are willing to relocate, acadian is hiring in a few areas of southern louisiana.


----------



## Chronic510 (Jun 19, 2013)

troymclure said:


> If you are willing to relocate, acadian is hiring in a few areas of southern louisiana.



I've actually considered relocating quite a bit. I just dont really have the money to just up and leave from where I currently am now and not have a for sure job.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic510 said:


> I've actually considered relocating quite a bit. I just dont really have the money to just up and leave from where I currently am now and not have a for sure job.



There following ambulance companies in the Central Valley are now hiring or will be hiring soon: ProTransport-1 in Modesto, Riggs Ambulance in Merced, and American Ambulance in Fresno.

Rural/Metro is hiring for EMT's in their LA County and San Diego County operations respectively for Bowers Ambulance and Pacific Ambulance if you're willing to relocate in the state (after you've been offered the job obviously). American Medical Response also has EMT openings in several of their operations throughout the state.


----------



## patzyboi (Jun 21, 2013)

Verihealth based in petaluma but has operations in San Carlos hires once every other month; entry level. 

You can put in an online application with Bayshore now I believe. 
King-American hires only 25 year old and up (from what I read on the application) 
Paramedics Plus and patients plus requires at least one year of IFT from what I've heard, and their online application is cringeworthy. 
Westmed and Silicon Valley Ambulance requires you to turn in your app in person.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 21, 2013)

Aprz said:


> ProTransport-1 (San Francisco, Oakland, Hayward, Richmond, Palo Alto, Pleasant Hill)
> Royal Ambulance (San Leandro, San Jose)
> Rural/Metro (San Jose (911), Pacheco (IFT), Hayward (IFT), Milpitas (IFT))
> Bayshore Ambulance *!!!WARNING!!! Annoying website* (Foster City, San Francisco, San Jose)
> ...


*Apply everywhere you can dude. Don't only apply to places that are rumored to hiring or not having some sort of strict limitation.*

That's strictly like 50 mile radius from where I live. I know of people who have gotten hired at Falcon Ambulance, VeriHealth, Riggs Ambulance Service (RAS), Medic Ambulance, etc. I'll probably make a bigger list with more ambulance companies in California since it's a commonly asked question.

CA EMSA has a list too.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jun 25, 2013)

*SF Area*

Dude.. i'm in the exact same boat in the exact same area. I'm in SF and have been applying for an entry level EMT job for months now.. still no response from any ambulance companies. This is getting discouraging.


----------



## MarkusEMS (Jun 26, 2013)

FVM said:


> Dude.. i'm in the exact same boat in the exact same area. I'm in SF and have been applying for an entry level EMT job for months now.. still no response from any ambulance companies. This is getting discouraging.



I hear you ... I called for status updates, checked those from online application profiles and all I hear is "its under review" ...since beginning April :/ - at least 2 got back to me - one with a standard response of "we had to unfortunately extend our offer to another candidate blah blah" and the other one said that after posting their opening and interviewing people the accounting people actually imposed a hiring freeze


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 4, 2013)

*We gotta get a JOB*



MarkusEMS said:


> I hear you ... I called for status updates, checked those from online application profiles and all I hear is "its under review" ...since beginning April :/ - at least 2 got back to me - one with a standard response of "we had to unfortunately extend our offer to another candidate blah blah" and the other one said that after posting their opening and interviewing people the accounting people actually imposed a hiring freeze



Damn.. hope they take that freeze off soon. I got a voicemail from a company I applied asking if I was still interested in the job, but I tried calling them back and left a few messeges.. no answer and no call back. I think I just screwed my chances... -_-


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 4, 2013)

FVM said:


> Damn.. hope they take that freeze off soon. I got a voicemail from a company I applied asking if I was still interested in the job, but I tried calling them back and left a few messeges.. no answer and no call back. I think I just screwed my chances... -_-



Keep calling until you speak to a live person. There still might be a chance.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 6, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Keep calling until you speak to a live person. There still might be a chance.



Thanks bro, i'll keep trying


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2013)

You could move to Oklahoma. Hiring like crazy here.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha I would but i'm going to school here. She left a message asking to call back but never picks up. What's going on!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 10, 2013)

FVM said:


> Haha I would but i'm going to school here. She left a message asking to call back but never picks up. What's going on!



I'd walk in to the office, introduce myself, and ask to speak to an HR representative.


----------



## patzyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Do people really move/relocate for an entry level EMT job?

jw


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, they do.

It's an entry level position, but you gotta start somewhere. Some areas just aren't hiring EMTs.

Some areas do pay EMTs pretty decently too.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey everyone. 

Cabulance Comfort in San Ramon is hiring. I just applied earlier today and I am scheduled for an interview next week. I just finished EMT school. 
It may not be 911, but it's a job, and it's experience. 

You need a valid California Drivers license, Ambulance cert, medical examiners card, BLS CPR, and State/County EMT card. 

Also, Rural/Metro is hiring for Contra Costa county. Also not 911, but once again good way to get your foot in the door and get some experience as an EMT. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## epikmonolith (Jul 14, 2013)

FuManChu said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Cabulance Comfort in San Ramon is hiring. I just applied earlier today and I am scheduled for an interview next week. I just finished EMT school.
> It may not be 911, but it's a job, and it's experience.
> ...



thanks i'm going to give them a try.

what should i leave in the "comments" section, if anything?
not sure if i should make it "cover lettery"...or very simple

i've been out of the job searching mode for a while.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 14, 2013)

All I put was my phone number and I listed out all the certifications I had such as :
-Ambulance Cert
-State EMT card
-Medical examiners card
-Nremt
-Bls CPR card
Etc.

You attached your résumé right?

Let me know if you hear anything from them!
Good luck


----------



## epikmonolith (Jul 14, 2013)

sounds good ill do something similar.

tried to submit the form, did you have an issue with the "phone number" box needing to be corrected?

i tried just numbers, with dashes, and the (XXX)XXX-XXXX way. :huh:


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes I had the same exact problem with that. After a ton of different variations of putting my phone number I gave up and left that blank. I put my phone number in the comments section, as well as in my résumé.


----------



## jeepdude911 (Jul 14, 2013)

As far as a list goes, the ones shown are pretty complete. I will not bad mouth any of them, but do your homework before you apply. I can say good things about AMR and Pro Transport-1. I have worked for both, and either are good experience.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd love to get on with AMR, I have applied to an open position, but haven't heard anything yet. Also It would be great to get on with Pro-Transport as well, however I am only 19, and they require you to be 21, so I am pretty limited to where I can apply.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2013)

I've met Rural/Metro employees who were under 21. Try them for sure.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 15, 2013)

Keep at it, I landed an interview for tomorrow!


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 15, 2013)

Landed an interview with Rural/Metro?


----------



## stemi (Jul 15, 2013)

Westmed will also hire under 21


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 16, 2013)

stemi said:


> Westmed will also hire under 21



Filling out an application as we speak! 


Any updates Epikmonolith?


----------



## epikmonolith (Jul 17, 2013)

waiting to hear back from them =/

how about you fumanchu?


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 17, 2013)

epikmonolith said:


> waiting to hear back from them =/
> 
> how about you fumanchu?



Had my interview today with Cabulance. It went pretty well! At least it seemed to me like it went well! I guess they are expanding their operations! 
Hopefully I will hear back soon!


----------



## epikmonolith (Jul 18, 2013)

that's good to hear!

good luck!


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 18, 2013)

Where have you applied to?


----------



## epikmonolith (Jul 18, 2013)

bayshore
falcon cct
pro transport
st joseph's
and cabulance

i know bayshore isn't hiring at the moment
i'm not sure if i submitted something wrong/missing/not qualified but definitely not getting any form of response from those listed except cabulance


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 18, 2013)

I recently interviewed with ProTransport-1 and i'm waiting to hear if I got the job... patiently..

:X


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope all goes well FVM! 

I just got hired with Cabulance Comfort!


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jul 19, 2013)

I know Falcon CCT is hiring right now because I work there lol any questions let me know. Also they will hire under 21.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 20, 2013)

BayAreaEMT, does Falcon CCT hire often? Or do they usually do they hire only ever so often? 
I just landed a job with Cabulance doing BLS with them, but working CCT would be great later on, just wondering how often they hire.


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jul 20, 2013)

we hire as needed. employees come and go as with any other company. when the employee count gets low, they have another round of hiring. we are hiring right now, the last time we hired more people was probably more or less 2 months ago.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks FuManChu!
Unfortunately I didn't get the position.

Do you guys know if Falcon or Cabulance are hiring Part-Time?


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, Falcon is hiring full time and part time. They're also VERY good at working with you with your schedule.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey All Y'all~
  With the DMV printout, do you have to turn in an ORIGINAL printout, or will a photocopy pass muster?  Mainly, do I need to request a DMV printout for each company I plan to apply with?  I hope not, cause that would be expensive!!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 24, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> Hey All Y'all~
> With the DMV printout, do you have to turn in an ORIGINAL printout, or will a photocopy pass muster?  Mainly, do I need to request a DMV printout for each company I plan to apply with?  I hope not, cause that would be expensive!!


Most companies want the original, but they will ask for it when they need it e.g. when they call you in for an interview.


----------



## Angel (Jul 29, 2013)

I always submit copies (apply to multiple companys within a 2 week period so you don't have to keep paying for them) and have had no issues.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 29, 2013)

Angel said:


> (apply to multiple companys within a 2 week period so you don't have to keep paying for them)


This was my plan.  Apply with all of the companies at essentially the same time and send good quality copies/scans to each place.


----------

